# Need help with shotguns



## Jules Cloa (Mar 18, 2010)

Greetings!

In the coming month, me and my friends are planning to get our first shotguns for hunting.

Problem is, both of us dont have any idea on what to get.

I posted here to get some advice on what starter unit to get and how to set it up

Thank you in advance for the advice.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

We will need more info. What price range, semi auto, pump, over/under etc. Arwe you first time shooters? What will you be using the gun for?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Also how old you are and how big you are would be a help.

First time smaller shooter, would probably look at a 20 ga.

If you a bit older, then 12 ga.

If you are looking for an all purpose, cheaper shotgun to start out, the Rem 870 and Benelli Nova are the first ones that come to mind. But it all depends on what you are going to be doing and what you want to spend.


----------

